# Conditional Formatting Rules Manager....



## Comfy (Sep 15, 2015)

..... makes me want to kill myself.


----------



## mole999 (Sep 15, 2015)

care to explain, its better options than we had in 2003


----------



## Comfy (Sep 15, 2015)

mole999 said:


> care to explain, its better options than we had in 2003



Excel 2010.

I haven't quite figured out how it happens but a rule will get split into multiple rules.

So I've been deleting them all and reinstating the initial rule with a continuous range.

Deleting rules from the window involves deleting them one by one.

I have since written a Sub that will delete all rules and re-create on workbook save.


----------



## mole999 (Sep 15, 2015)

I know that one, cut / copy / paste does wonders for reordering everytime


----------



## TinaP (Sep 15, 2015)

Comfy said:


> I haven't quite figured out how it happens but a rule will get split into multiple rules.


It happens when cells are added/deleted within the original range.  Pain in the rear, I agree.

I've found this link extremely helpful:  Daily Dose of Excel » Blog Archive » Easy way to back up CF formats


----------



## mole999 (Sep 15, 2015)

i deal with it when I have finished building the file and understand the rules, then create them fresh


----------

